# Mehr LoL-Coverage auf Buffed , bitte!



## tear_jerker (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Buffies,
wie dem Titel zu entnehmen würde ich mir für Buffed wünschen endlich mehr Über LoL zu berichten.
Allein des es seit einiger Zeit das Welt weit meist gespielte Spiel ist sollte doch bereits ein Anreiz dazu sein. Stattdessen dümpelt LoL hier nur so vor sich hin mit gerade mal einem mickrigen Subforum von dem der Großteil der User bestimmt nicht mal was weiß. Auch die sporadischen News zu LoL gehen auf Buffed schnell im WoW-Gerümpel unter.

Gibt es bestimmte Gründe das Buffed LoL so stiefmütterlich behandelt?


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

vieleicht weil lol schlecht in den medien steht ?

frontal 21 und das es psyatrische beratung für spieler ingame gibt ?


----------



## Model_ (2. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> vieleicht weil lol schlecht in den medien steht ?


Das meinst du nicht ernst, oder? 

Das sollte kein Grund sein, oder steht WoW sonderlich gut da in den Medien? 



Wrynn schrieb:


> frontal 21 und das es psyatrische beratung für spieler ingame gibt ?



Ist auch ein Joke.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> vieleicht weil lol schlecht in den medien steht ?
> 
> frontal 21 und das es psyatrische beratung für spieler ingame gibt ?



Frontal 21 hat bereits seinen Beitrag korrigiert und ansonsten steht LoL nicht schlecht da in den medien. Auf ZDF Neo (oder wars Kultur?) werden sogar öfter mal LoL Turniere übertragen.


----------



## Tikume (2. Februar 2013)

Wenn zu dem Wow Teil noch was Ödes dazu käme, wäre das wohl nicht so gut.


----------



## Alri (2. Februar 2013)

ich tippe mal darauf,das buffed den lol zug einfach verpennt hat und es schon eine große community seite gibt.
und dieser dann die nutzer abzunehmen und buffed zu zuführen,dürfte an eine art unmöglichkeit heranreichen.


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2013)

ich kann halt nur schreiben wie ich es als aussenstender sehe und höre 

und new kriegt doch lol regelmässig auf der hauptseite wenn es was neues gibt


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und new kriegt doch lol regelmässig auf der hauptseite wenn es was neues gibt



das mag als außenstehender so sein, aber als jemand der lol spielt merkt man doch das buffed da ziemlich schläft was news  dazu anbelangt

@ Tikume:   das mag für einige oder viele öde sein, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es sich nicht dennoch am Ende rechnen würde für buffed.
Buffed könnte z.B. einen Re-stream mit deutschen Shoutcastern für LoL Turniere anbieten. 

@ Alri:   klingt plausibel. Es dann aber weiter zu vernachlässigen klingt nicht nach einer guten Idee. MediaMarkt ist damit auch nicht gut gefahren als es um Online shops ging


----------



## Derulu (2. Februar 2013)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> @ Alri: klingt plausibel. Es dann aber weiter zu vernachlässigen klingt nicht nach einer guten Idee. MediaMarkt ist damit auch nicht gut gefahren als es um Online shops ging



Ich kann es nur so einschätzen:

Hm...wie drück ich es aus ("unterschiedliche Zielgruppen" mit einem gewissen, aber nicht überwiegenden Teil an Schnittmenge),

"Die Zeit" wird vermutlich auch nicht mehr Leser(=Kunden) bekommen, wenn sie zukünftig mehr Boulevardnachrichten , wie das zB. die BILD-Zeitung macht, und weniger Hochkultur bringen würde, zumindest nicht ohne das massive Risiko die aktuelle Stammleserschaft zu verschrecken und am Ende gar zu verlieren (kann man übrigens auch umgekehrt so sehen, die BILD wird auch nicht mit Hochkultur anfangen, um mehr "Die Zeit" Stammleser als Kunden zu bekommen)

Anders ausgedrückt:
Es ist ein Unterschied ob man (wie bei deinem Media Markt Beispiel) übersieht bzw. negiert, dass die eigene Kundschaft (die selben Leute) woanders exakt das selbe Produkt deutlich billiger kaufen kann, oder nicht zur eigentlichen eigenen Kundenschicht gehörende Kunden anzulocken versucht

Mehr "LoL-News" abseits der wichtigsten Neuigkeiten (welche hier ja immer verkündet werden) bedeutet, anderswo weniger "News", die das eigentliche Stammpublikum aber erwarten würde und auch sucht


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Februar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur so einschätzen:
> 
> Hm...wie drück ich es aus ("unterschiedliche Zielgruppen" mit einem gewissen, aber nicht überwiegenden Teil an Schnittmenge),
> 
> ...



Der Vergleich hinkt ziemlich. Beide  Druckerzeugnisse (um das Wort Zeitung im Bild-zusammenhang zu vermeiden) haben unterschiedliche Käuferschichten. Buffed hingegen ist "Buffed.de - Das Portal für Online-Spiele". Da passt doch LoL recht gut rein, zumal ist zur Zeit das meist gespielte Spiel der Welt ist (!). Und natürlich lohnt es sich für ein unternehmen immer weitere kundenschichten zu erschließen, seit wann ist denn ein weiterer Kunde mehr was schlechtes?
Dazu kommt das Riot die Community stark unterstützt, etwa wenn Buffed LoL Turniere veranstaltet kann buffed sich sicher sein von Riot Mittel zur Verfügung zu bekommen.

P.S. und natürlich würden Zeit und Bild mehr Kunden haben wenn sie ihr Spektrum erweiterten ohne ihr bisheriges Angebot zu vernachlässigen


----------



## tonygt (2. Februar 2013)

LOL ist derzeit das größte E-Sport Game mit den meisten Zuschauen und der größten Community, welche immer weiter wächst immer mehr Leute schauen LOL und es erreicht auch Leute die eigentlich keine Games spielen. Das öffentliche Intresse wird größer, ein Game wird auch hier in Deutschland nicht mehr nur als ein Spiel angesehen, sondern langsam auch als Sport meiner Meinung, ist so etwas genau das was wir wollen und so ein Spiel hat es deffinitiv verdient mehr News zu bekommen, mehr Aufmerksamkeit und etwas mehr liebe. 
Der Vergleich hinkt wie Joker schon ganz richtig bemerkte deutlich, es geht nicht darum ob Buffed auf einmal über Fußball oder Golfen berichten soll. Sondern um ein anderes Spiel, das meiner Meinung nach mehr Aufmerksamkeit als WoW verdient hat. Vor allem wenn ich dann so Top News sehe wie: "WoW: Spieler wünschen sich dunklere Nächte zurück" und dann gesagt wird es gibt nicht genügend Platz für alle News und das Stammpublikum wäre nicht angetan, bitte wenn intressiert denn sowas?
Nicht zu vergessen das es Gerüchte gibt das LOL 2016 als Sport bei den Olympischen Spielen dabei ist. 
Und buffed.de wäre eine super Möglichkeit für die Deutsche Community Seite, ich kene derzeit keine Deutsche Community seite die viel über LOL berichtet. Oder so etwas wie Cups oder Turniere veranstalltet.


----------



## Tikume (2. Februar 2013)

Ich denke mal für buffed ist entscheidend ob es sich rechnet. Kommen die Artikel zu dem Spiel auf geile Klick-Zahlen dann werden sie hier sicher auch investieren.
Bzgl. SWToR gab es dazu ja ein Statement im letzten Podcast.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Februar 2013)

Ich denke es könnte nicht schwer sein den kompletten deutschen LoL Infomarkt in kürze an sich zu reißen. Man bräuchte nur Champion Guides die was taugen und up to date sind, ein paar Leute die Tuniere auf deutsch casten und ein paar von den interessanten News Artikel wie sie buffed zu anderen Spielen raushaut.

Ich weis derzeit nicht wo man die Championguides hernehmen soll wenn man sie nicht von anderen (englischen) Seiten stiehlt. Genügend deutsche ProPlayer die für buffed Guides schreiben gibt es wohl nicht. Betonung auf "genügend", denn bei der Anzahl an Helden und der Rate der Änderungen am Spiel benötigt man da schon viel Manpower.

Tuniere casten, da hat ja eine andere Seite (Goldseller) gezeigt, wie es geht. Man veranstaltet ein eigenes Tunier, läd einen deutsch Proplayer ein und hat 10.000 Viewer. So einfach. Wenn ich buffed wäre und die Möglichkeit hätte auf der eigenen Seite Streams zu zeigen, würd ich mir das ernsthaft mal überlegen.

Ich glaube einfach das es buffed ein wenig an Infrastruktur mangelt, da sich LoL ja von konventionellen MMO´s unterscheidet.Außerdem glaube ich das in der Buffed Redaktion noch niemand etwas von der "League of Clever´s" bzw. ja jetzt "League of Warmog's" gehört hat, sehr wohl aber jeder weis wie eine WoW 5er Gruppe zusammen gestellt wird. Zur Erklärung: Mit League of Warmog´s wird das derzeitige Metagame bezeichnet in dem man große Erfolge mit Healthstacking erreichen kann.


----------



## tonygt (3. Februar 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich denke mal für buffed ist entscheidend ob es sich rechnet. Kommen die Artikel zu dem Spiel auf geile Klick-Zahlen dann werden sie hier sicher auch investieren.
> Bzgl. SWToR gab es dazu ja ein Statement im letzten Podcast.



Naja wenn die News mal aktuell währen und was intressantes enthalten würden. Würden sie auch mehr klick bekommen aber Patch Notes an dem Tag zu Posten, wo sie im LOL Client stehen ist joa, die Anzahl von Leute sie sie anklicken ist mehr als gering ^^.


----------



## Tikume (3. Februar 2013)

Aber die Leute müssten da doch zumindest den ANtrieb haben unter den News darüber zu diskutieren wollen warum Sie mit Taktik YZ nach dem Patch nicht mehr den Swag aufdrehen können


----------



## floppydrive (4. Februar 2013)

Mehr LoL braucht kein Mensch, wir brauchen mehr Porn


----------



## Dandeloo (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

danke für den Themenvorschlag. LoL finden wir ebenfalls extrem spannend und wollen mehr dazu machen. Die Frage dazu ist: Welche Themen interessieren Euch denn? Eher Guides oder eher E-Sport-Berichte oder schlicht News?


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo Dandeloo,
super das du hier antwortest.
Generell wünsche ich mir von allem mehr, aber ich kann verstehen das es seine Zeit braucht, da entsprechend was aufzubauen. Anfang wäre vielleicht mehr als nur ein Subforum.
Ansonsten würde ich vor allem erstmal Guides vorschlagen, für die deutsche Community gibt es da noch keinen Zentralen Anlaufpunkt und ich denke damit könnte Buffed dann erstmal die Community hier vergrößen.


----------



## Alri (4. Februar 2013)

Dandeloo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für den Themenvorschlag. LoL finden wir ebenfalls extrem spannend und wollen mehr dazu machen. Die Frage dazu ist: Welche Themen interessieren Euch denn? Eher Guides oder eher E-Sport-Berichte oder schlicht News?




also für mich ist eine gesunde mischung am interessantesten.auch wenn ich selber kein lol spiele,würde ich vieles dazu lesen bzw ansehen,da in meinem bekanntenkreis viele lol spielen.
selbiges gilt übrigens für dota 2.da würde ich auch gern mehr lesen bzw sehen.

gerade moba spiele bieten sich ja förmlich an für ausführliche (anfänger/casual/pro) video guides gepaart mit weiterführenden text guides.


----------



## tonygt (5. Februar 2013)

Also an sich sind News nicht schlecht, müssen halt über was Berichten das nicht direkt im Client steht. Denn mir ist aufgefallen das die Deutschsprachigen Leute mit denen ich spiele nur sehr wenig Reddit lesen und somit dann Tourney Anküdnigungen anstehende Ändernungen die aufm PBE sind nicht mitkriegen oder auch Red Posts die im Na Forum stehen und Sachen ankündigen wie: Warum der Karma Rework noch net da ist. Was für Änderungen an Darius geplant sind etc..
Ansonsten Natürlich Deutsche Guides, letztens gelesen der Grund warum es so viele "schlechte" Spieler gibt, ist einfach das man nur wenn man sich wirklich bemüht als LOL Spieler man Guides liest sich verbessert Basis Wissen bekommt. Somit sind Guides nicht unwichtig auch hier gilt wieder, gibt viele die sich net trauen oder denen es zu anstrengend ist Englische Guides zu lesen.
Joa und E-Sports ist ein großes Thema vor allem wenns jetzt richtig los geht, mit den Challenger Tier im 5er und den wöchtlichen Toruneys von Riot. An sich braucht man alles  Denke aber das der Focus am anfang darauf liegen sollte, Infos über Tourneys/E-Sport rauszuhauen und zu schauen wie groß das Intresse an Guides ist und halt allgemein ein besseres Forum oder Möglichkeiten zu bieten das Leute wirklich disskutieren auf einer Plattform, weil derzeit dümpeln so 3-5 Leute im LOL Forum rum und da hat sichs halt irgendwann ausdisskutiert ^^. Und ich kann mir net vorstellen das nur 5 Leute auf Buffed LOL spielen


----------



## Pente (6. Februar 2013)

So nun schilder ich das einfach mal kurz aus meiner Sicht.

buffed geht es wie den meisten deutschen Spieleplattformen, sie haben ganz einfach einen Trend verpennt und das liegt in erster Linie daran, dass in den Redaktionen niemand sitzt der wirklich Ahnung von dem Genre oder eSports hat. Das soll nun kein Vorwurf sein und ist auch nicht negativ gemeint, es soll lediglich erklären wieso das Phänomen League of Legends, obwohl es weit erfolgreicher ist als z.B. WoW, so enorm an den Redaktionen vorbei geht.

Hinzu kommt, dass die Redaktionen die Berichterstattung über dieses Spiel erst "lernen" müssen. Klingt jetzt etwas doof ich weiß, aber League of Legends ist nun mal kein World of Warcraft. Champion Guides sind, ähnlich wie Klassenguides in WoW, immer gut. Jedoch muss einem bewusst sein warum das Spiel so erfolgreich ist und das hat bei weitem nichts mit der Championvielfalt zu tun. League of Legends ist Sport, eSport und das macht mit unter den größten Teil der Faszination aus. Es gibt Teams, Profi-Spieler, Dramen und Geschichten und das jeden Tag. All dies macht das Spiel lebendig und im Prinzip ist es wie beim Fußball: eine Saison ohne Dramen kann sich niemand vorstellen. Die Leute brauchen Drama, Emotion, der Aufstieg eines Underdogs oder der Fall des glorreichen Champions. DAS ist League of Legends, DAS ist eSport und damit erreicht man die Massen und dies hat Riot Games nun schon mehrfach gezeigt. Strategie- und Championguides bilden nur das absolute Grundgerüst einer guten League of Legends Seite.

Wenn man über League of Legends anständig berichten will reicht es also nicht, dass man selbst Level 10 ist und ab und an spielt. Die Fußball E-Jugend schreibt schließlich auch nicht den Kicker, sondern erfahrene Sportjournalisten die sich mit der Thematik seit Jahren befassen.

Wie gesagt soll alles kein Vorwurf an die Redaktion sein, ganz und garnicht. Die Jungs und Mädels machen einen sehr guten Job und viele von ihnen kenne ich seit Jahren persönlich. Ich wollte einfach nur einmal aus meiner Sicht darlegen wieso das so schwierig ist League of Legends auf einer derartigen Plattform zu etablieren. Man braucht halt erst einmal Fachmänner die viel Zeit in den Aufbau einer solchen Sektion auf buffed stecken. Das wiederum bedeutet, dass man ordentlich Geld investieren muss. Betrachtet man die Viewer-Zahlen von LoL Streams und auch die Reichweite der offiziellen Seite usw. ist dies jedoch ein finanzieller Aufwand der sich mehr als lohnen würde.

Edit: alle die das LoL Phänomen gar nicht verstehen und es aber gerne verstehen würden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA47FamPdcA

Schaut euch einfach dieses Video an, dann versteht man denke ich ganz gut was LoL ausmacht.

Auch gut: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8lw5iu2W-8


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2013)

video sagt mir nichts ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Februar 2013)

Als kleine nachfrage: hat Buffed nun irgendwas in die Richtung vor?
Allein das Bild von LoL das im aktuellen F2P Artikel benutzt wird ist extrem veraltet, sowas sollte nicht mal passieren selbst ,wenn man sich in der Materie nicht auskennt


----------



## Tikume (19. Februar 2013)

In der Galerie unter einem Artikel sind meistens Archiv-Bilder drin 
z.B. sind im Artikel zur Blizzcon 2013 in der Galerie Bilder zur Blizzcon 2011.

Also nix mit Davinci Code und Anti-Lol-Verschwörung auf buffed


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2013)

Dort steht aber auch Blizzcon 2011 als Bildbeschreibung 
Davon ab sage ich nicht das es eine loL-Verschwörung gibt, aber es wäre einfach mal schön zu sehen, wenn sich in der Richtung mehr Mühe gegeben wird.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. April 2013)

über einen Monat später frage ich mal nach: Gibts schon irgendwelche Überlegungen?


----------



## Wynn (5. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sowas in der richtung ? ^^

Ansonsten was hält dich davon ab regelmässig usernews zu posten oder die blogfunktion von buffed zu nutzen


----------



## tear_jerker (5. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich komme zu buffed um von der Redaktion news und andere Inhalte rund um Spiele zu erhalten die ich spiele. Insofern bringt es nichts das selber zu tun. Ich werde ja auch nicht von Nachrichtenportalen aufgefordert meine News zu Syrien selbst zu schreiben wenn ich dort dazu nichts finde.


Ein Bericht zur LCS zum Beispiel würde sich anbieten.


----------



## Firun (5. April 2013)

Pente hat es doch weiter oben eigentlich schon sehr gut erklärt oder? 

Du brauchst für solch spezielle Themen einen Fachmann der vor allem Erfahrung hat, wehe die Redaktion würde hier etwas Posten das auch nur im geringsten Sinne nicht ganz stimmt dann wäre das Geschrei erst groß.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. April 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Pente hat es doch weiter oben eigentlich schon sehr gut erklärt oder?
> 
> Du brauchst für solch spezielle Themen einen Fachmann der vor allem Erfahrung hat, wehe die Redaktion würde hier etwas Posten das auch nur im geringsten Sinne nicht ganz stimmt dann wäre das Geschrei erst groß.



Pente hat auch das geschrieben: 





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wie gesagt soll alles kein Vorwurf an die Redaktion sein, ganz und garnicht. Die Jungs und Mädels machen einen sehr guten Job und viele von ihnen kenne ich seit Jahren persönlich. Ich wollte einfach nur einmal aus meiner Sicht darlegen wieso das so schwierig ist League of Legends auf einer derartigen Plattform zu etablieren. Man braucht halt erst einmal Fachmänner die viel Zeit in den Aufbau einer solchen Sektion auf buffed stecken. Das wiederum bedeutet, dass man ordentlich Geld investieren muss. *Betrachtet man die Viewer-Zahlen von LoL Streams und auch die Reichweite der offiziellen Seite usw. ist dies jedoch ein finanzieller Aufwand der sich mehr als lohnen würde*.[/font]



Und dementsprechend habe ich halt mal nach etwas vergangener Zeit gefragt ob irgendwas passiert ist, schließlich hat Simon ja auch gefragt was wir denn gerne haben wollen würden.
BTW: Da Pente nun sogar für Riot arbveitet bin ich mir sicher das er euch da garantiert auch helfen kann. Das aber erfodert Engagement außerhalb der WoW-Nichtigkeiten.


----------



## Firun (14. April 2013)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Das aber erfodert Engagement außerhalb der WoW-Nichtigkeiten.


Allein der Satz ist so frech das ich dieses Gespräch nicht mehr weiter verfolgen werde


----------



## tear_jerker (15. April 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Allein der Satz ist so frech das ich dieses Gespräch nicht mehr weiter verfolgen werde



Als ob das zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt der Fall war, schließlich hätte man dann die Frage gelesen die ich gepostet habe und gemerkt das ich lediglich nach dem neuesten Stand der Bemühungen gefragt habe. Ich habe sogar Beispiele gegeben was man machen kann. Statt dessen hast du damit angefangen pampig zu antworten. Tut mir leid wenn du das darauf folgende Echo nicht verträgst.


----------



## Firun (16. April 2013)

Wo wurde denn pampig geantwortet? Oo 
Ich finde deine Unterstellung ist einfach nur frech und mir dann noch zu unterstellen ich hätte das hier nicht verfolgt macht es auch nicht besser, hier zeichnet sich für mich eindeutig ein Trend ab, aber egal ich will hier nicht rum streiten.

Und zum eigentlichen Thema, da scheinen wohl keine Ressourcen frei zu sein sonst hätten wir hier mehr "blaue" Beteiligung, ein Statement von offizieller Seite wäre mal nett zumindest für tear_jerker wäre das nur fair da er ja wirklich großes Interesse an diesem Thema hat.


----------



## Dandeloo (16. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

- nein, es gibt keine Verschwörung bezüglich League of Legends. Siehe auch http://www.buffed.de...ends-PC-218399/
- es gibt keine WoW-"Nichtigkeiten". WoW ist nach wie vor und immer noch das mit Abstand stärkste Thema auf buffed. Wer genauer hinsieht, hat aber gemerkt, dass wir in den letzten zwei Jahren über deutlich mehr berichten.
- Es gibt jede Menge Engagement außerhalb der besagten "Nichtigkeiten". Ein paar Beispiele von Themen alleine heute, die entweder in einem Special oder einer News von uns behandelt wurden: Guild Wars 2, The Mighty Quest for Epic Loot, Tera, SWTOR, The Witcher 3, Battlefield 4(!), Auto Club Revolution, Blackguards, DayZ, Hearthstone, Skyrim, Star Trek Online. Gleichzeitig arbeiten wir an Artikeln zu Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn und Dragon's Prophet. 
- Das Thema haben wir nach wie vor auf dem Schirm. Eine vernünftige Berichterstattung über LoL ist, wie viele sagen, nicht von heute auf morgen zu realisieren. Wir bleiben weiter am Ball und es gibt immer Überlegungen. Unser Team ist aber klein, wir machen nebenbei ein Heft und Sonderhefte und haben auch nicht unendlich Geld für freie Autoren zur Verfügung. Wir bekommen auch nicht viele User-News zum Thema. Auf meine Frage haben nur wenige Leute geantwortet. Aktuell waren andere Themen einfach dringender. In der nächsten Redaktionskonferenz unterhalten wir uns nochmal über das Thema.


----------



## TheArt-Thai (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo Community

Wie angekündigt wollte ich einen Forenbeitrag zu meinem Podcast-Statement zum kommenden Cast aufmachen und gerne eure Meinung dazu hören 
Ich hoffe ich habe dazu den passenden Bereich gewählt. Ich werde mein Statement aus dem Beitrag einfach zitieren 



TheArt-Thai schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Podcaster,
> 
> Vorweg, ich möchte keinen Fan(Dota2 oder LoL) hatestorm auslösen oder euch grundlegend kritisieren!
> 
> ...



Mit freundlichen Grüßen Thai


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Juni 2013)

Das Problem ist, dass es in der Redaktion keinen wirklichen LoL-Spieler (mit Erfahrung) gibt. Wenn dann einer aus der Redaktion etwas schreibt, was nicht ganz korrekt ist, ist die Reaktion im Kommentarbereich vorhersehbar.

Aber:
Es gibt für die buffed-User aber die Möglichkeit, via User-News sich an der Seite zu beteiligen. Schreibt doch eine News zu LoL und man wird sehen, ob sie veröffentlich wird und wie die Resonanz ist.

BTW: LoL-Anregungsthreads verbunden.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juni 2013)

Dandeloo schrieb:


> - Das Thema haben wir nach wie vor auf dem Schirm. Eine vernünftige Berichterstattung über LoL ist, wie viele sagen, nicht von heute auf morgen zu realisieren. Wir bleiben weiter am Ball und es gibt immer Überlegungen. Unser Team ist aber klein, wir machen nebenbei ein Heft und Sonderhefte und haben auch nicht unendlich Geld für freie Autoren zur Verfügung. Wir bekommen auch nicht viele User-News zum Thema. Auf meine Frage haben nur wenige Leute geantwortet. Aktuell waren andere Themen einfach dringender. In der nächsten Redaktionskonferenz unterhalten wir uns nochmal über das Thema.




Damit das ganze nicht in Vergessenheit gerät würde ich gerne nach dem derzeitigen Stand der Dinge nachfragen.


----------



## tonygt (20. Juni 2013)

Spielt immer noch keiner LoL


----------



## Tikume (20. Juni 2013)

Ist so ein bisschen wie mit den Teletubbies damals. Es ist unglaublich beliebt und man fragt sich: WTF wie kann sowas möglich sein?
Ach ja, die Jugend von heute


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juni 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ist so ein bisschen wie mit den Teletubbies damals. Es ist unglaublich beliebt und man fragt sich: WTF wie kann sowas möglich sein?
> Ach ja, die Jugend von heute



Ich kann verstehen das nicht jeder damit etwas anfangen kann (wie ich etwa mit den Teletubbies oder obskuren britischen SciFi-auswüchsen ), aber für diejenigen die es tun , und das sind weit mehr als bei sonst irgend einem Spiel momentan, wäre es wirklich mal angebracht auf Buffed das Thema anzugehen.
Ein deutsches Portal für LoL gibt es immernoch nicht wirklich, also wäre die Nische da.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2013)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> *Ein deutsches Portal für LoL gibt es immernoch nicht wirklich, also wäre die Nische da.*



Das ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Argument überhaupt, damit Buffed da was macht. Wie viele in der Redaktion haben aber genug Ahnung von LOL um guten Content liefern zu können? Sind die Beträge zu flach bringt es nähmlich gar nichts, wenn man sich auf die Sache spezialisieren will.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wie viele in der Redaktion haben aber genug Ahnung von LOL um guten Content liefern zu können? Sind die Beträge zu flach bringt es nähmlich gar nichts, wenn man sich auf die Sache spezialisieren will.



Das verstehe ich auch , aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl das Buffed daran überhaupt etwas ändern möchte. Zu sagen das keiner bei Buffed Ahnung hat und deswegen machen wir lieber garnichts ist auch irgendwie eine komische Einstellung. Ich hab z.b. noch nie in einem Spielemagazin oder auch Spieleportal wie z.b. 4Players jemanden sagen hören von wegen "Über das Spiel berichten wir nicht, wir haben niemanden der das spielt". Dann muss man halt jemanden abstellen der sich da reinfuchst.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Juli 2013)

Da ich hier sonst nur gemeckert habe, nun auch mal ein Lob.
Ich habe das Gefühl das in letzter Zeit vermehrt News zu LoL auf Buffed zu sehen sind, weiter so


----------



## tear_jerker (25. August 2013)

Wie stehts mit den Bemühungen? Als nächster großer Aufhänger dürfte sich die s3 Championship eignen. Das extra dafür gebuchte Staples Center in LA mit 15000 Sitzen war nach einer Stunde ausverkauft.


----------

